

End Day Light Saving Time - bcl
http://standardtime.com/proposal.html

======
ggchappell
> ... this will also reduce the number of time zones in the United States from
> four to two.

There are at least nine time zones in the U.S., if territories are included.
If territories are not included, then there are six (hint: Alaska, Hawaii).

------
Justsignedup
I hear this conversation at least 2 times a year. Every year. For the last ALL
years in my memory. This is getting old.

